# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  بروكر بنري اوبشن موثوق ؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Tarwada

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني ارجو لكل من جرب البينري اوبشن و سحب امواله ان يكتب لي اسم الشركة لاني اريد الدخول في هذا المجال  
من لديه اسم شركة عن تجربة يكتب اسمها رجائا  اريد عن تجربة عملية , لا اريد بحوث على الانترنت لاني قمت بالبحث بما فيه الكفاية 
و اخيراً ما رأيكم في :   http://www.etxcapital.com/  https://www.24option.com/ar/  اريد تجارب واقعية , تجارب واقعية فقط 
و لمن يريد ان يقول ان احدى هذه الشركات نصابة ارجو منه إرفاق دليل بالصور. 
منتظر ردكم

----------


## Tarwada

Ext Capital مرخصة في FCA تحت رقم 124721 
24option مسجلة في الهيئة القبرصية تحت رقم 207/13 
صراحة انا ناوي اسجل في 24option , غير انها مسجلة , اشوف كثير من الناس يعملو دروس و استراتيجيات و يطبقوها على هذه الشركة (ممكن لانها موثوقة؟) 
و ايضا الخيارات عندهم كثيرة جدا و هذا شيء ايجابي (من وجهة نظري على الاقل) 
اريد منكم اي احد جرب اي بروكر ناجح

----------


## Tarwada

انا لا ابحث عن اي بونص , اعلم ان البونص يترتب عليه شروط قاسية عند سحب الاموال (و هذا السبب اللذي جعل الكثير يظن ان البينري اوبشن غير حقيقي)

----------


## رانيا وجدي

حياك الله اخي الكريم 
بداية رجاء مراعاة ان التداول في البيناري اوبشن به شبهة شرعية  ويفضل عدم الخوض فيه للمسلمين لذا انصحك اولا وقبل اى شىء استشارة اهل العلم والبحث في الناحية الشرعية فيما يخصه وجدير بالذكر ان البيناري اوبشن يختلف عن الاوبشن العادي الامريكي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t193105.html 
بخصوص مواضيع تتحدث عن البيناري اوبشن انصحك بالاطلاع على هذين الموضوعين فيما نقاش حول الشركات والتداول  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t179197.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t174645.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t180482.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t180393.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t202849.html

----------


## Tarwada

شكرا اختي , لكن لم اجد اي شخص يرجّح أي شركة على الرغم من انه يوجد شخص يزعم ان الصفقات اللتي في موضوعه على حساب حي  :Asvc:

----------


## Tarwada

معقول ؟

----------


## Tarwada

للرفع ياجماعة

----------


## Tarwada

شكراً على كل حال وجدت ما ابحث عنه 
بروكر https://www.optiontrade.com/ 
يتم تشغيله بواسطه بروكر HotForex , هوت فوركس بحد ذاته موثوق  
مسجل في هيئات   https://www.optiontrade.com/ar/about...vironment.html 
بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## جديد الاوبشن

حسب معرفتى البسيطه ان الباينارى اوبشن حرام لعدم وجود اصول حقيقيه يتم التداول عليها

----------


## جعفر13

عن تجربة انصحك بشركة اوبشن رالي  
شركة ضخمة ومعروفة عالميا لها فروع في كثير دول وزبائنها من كندا, روسيا, اسبانيا, بريطانيا والخليج العربي 
اذا احتجت مساعدة اخي الكريم انا جاهز...

----------


## Ali Sadran

الاخ  Tarwada اشكرك على هذا الموضوع
واتمنى ان لاتبخل علينا بتجربتك وكيف وجدت الشركة في المعاملة وتنفيذ الاوامر وهل سحبت منها ؟؟

----------


## Anas1994

يب يب نبي تجربتكـ يالغالي ^^

----------


## m.abdsatar

السلام عليكم كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## Reck1ess

يااخوان وشركة tradorax هل احد عنده خلفيه عنها ، لاني سجلت عندهم وناوي ابدا بمبلغ بسيط بس كلمني شخص ولحس مخي يقول ادخل معي بـ 3 الاف دولار وراح اكون معك وتحقق ربح ومن هالكلام
المهم ، قلت بفكر وارد لك ويقول بيعطيني بونص 50% على المبلغ اللي بدخل فيه فـ ابي نصيحتكم في هالشركه فيه احد مشترك معهم وجرب سحب الاموال وهل هي مسجله في الهيئات الرقابيه والا . انتظر ردكم بفارغ الصبر !

----------


## خبير اوبشن

تفضل صديقي  افضل شركتي اوبشن موثوقة بالدليل

----------


## خبير اوبشن

> يااخوان وشركة tradorax هل احد عنده خلفيه عنها ، لاني سجلت عندهم وناوي ابدا بمبلغ بسيط بس كلمني شخص ولحس مخي يقول ادخل معي بـ 3 الاف دولار وراح اكون معك وتحقق ربح ومن هالكلام
> المهم ، قلت بفكر وارد لك ويقول بيعطيني بونص 50% على المبلغ اللي بدخل فيه فـ ابي نصيحتكم في هالشركه فيه احد مشترك معهم وجرب سحب الاموال وهل هي مسجله في الهيئات الرقابيه والا . انتظر ردكم بفارغ الصبر !

 تفضل صديقي افضل شركتي اوبشن موثوقة بالدليل 
ثم انا اقول لك شيء  ادا انت تاجرت ب 1000 دولار و اخدت ربح 500 دولار فانك ستسحب  و لكن لو انت اخدت بونص 50 بالمئة فهدا يعني انك لن تستطيع السحب حتى تتداول بمبلغ ( الايداع + البونص) ***مضروب *30  يعني لو اودعت 1000 دولار و اخدت 500 دولار بونص ستظطر ان تتداول بمبلغ 1500*30 =45000 دولار قبل السحب

----------


## eng.ahmedk

للاسف لم اتعامل بلابشن بعد

----------


## Reck1ess

لله يعطيك العافيه اخوي خبير اوبشن .

----------


## خبير اوبشن

> لله يعطيك العافيه اخوي خبير اوبشن .

 شكرا اخي . و تدكر حاول الا تاخد بونص لان شروط السحب ستكون قاسية

----------


## Reck1ess

بعد التاكد من الاوبشن من الناحية الشرعية ، احب انصح الاخوان بعدم الدخول في هذا المجال لانه حرام ولمن اغتر في الارباح الخيالية فيه ، ف ااحب اذكره بـ حديث الرسول صلى لله عليه وسلم  " من ترك شيئًا لله عوضه الله خيرًا منه "

----------


## krim

من جرب البروكر islamictradebanc يخبرنا من فضلكم

----------


## krim

upupupupupup

----------


## DR.Ginx

saxobank

----------

